# EDGE TiVo to PC transfers... Anyone have a status update?



## LarryAtHome

Has there been any update on getting the transfers to work? There was a report of the streaming now working, but am interested in the status of transfers from TiVo to PC, and if the corrupted transfer problems of the past (like with the BOLT) have also been resolved with the EDGE or if that problem has carried over to the EDGE?


----------



## LarryAtHome

Is there still no update?


----------



## HerronScott

LarryAtHome said:


> and if the corrupted transfer problems of the past (like with the BOLT) have also been resolved with the EDGE or if that problem has carried over to the EDGE?


Would be interested in hearing if this was working well with pyTiVo Desktop and kmttg, but what corrupted transfer problems are you talking about with the Bolt? If you mean the TS sync errors that was not just a Bolt issue.

Scott


----------



## LarryAtHome

HerronScott said:


> what corrupted transfer problems are you talking about with the Bolt? If you mean the TS sync errors that was not just a Bolt issue.
> 
> Scott


Yes I was referring to the TS sync errors, and you are correct, it was not with just the BOLT. Would like to know if the new software update of recent fixes the TiVo to pc transfers, and if so in fixing that if the TS issues are also fixed.


----------



## DwayneM

LarryAtHome said:


> Has there been any update on getting the transfers to work? There was a report of the streaming now working, but am interested in the status of transfers from TiVo to PC, and if the corrupted transfer problems of the past (like with the BOLT) have also been resolved with the EDGE or if that problem has carried over to the EDGE?


Streaming is not working for me. I opened a support ticket but all I am getting is the usual delete your cache and cookies and try again stuff. If it is or was a known problem with the Edge, no one has told the support team.


----------



## KevTech

LarryAtHome said:


> and if the corrupted transfer problems of the past (like with the BOLT)?


What issues did you have with the Bolt?

I just used pyTiVo Desktop last night for Tivo > PC transfers and all worked fine.

I use PS not TS for transfer.

I am on TE3.


----------



## Sparky1234

KevTech said:


> What issues did you have with the Bolt?
> 
> I just used pyTiVo Desktop last night for Tivo > PC transfers and all worked fine.
> 
> I use PS not TS for transfer.
> 
> I am on TE3.


No problems with my Bolt either.


----------



## LarryAtHome

The issue with the BOLT is if you use TS for transfers, you would get corrupted or sync problems, but PS transfers worked fine. If you transferred the same recording multiple times, the sync issues would appear at different spots in the recording. There have been many discussions on how to prevent these sync issues in transfers from a TiVo to a PC. Please see the KMTTG tread for this discussion. The other issue is that the EDGE does not support transfers to a PC and may not be fixed in the future. Hopefully this broken code does not migrate to the BOLT or other tiVos in the future.


----------



## dgoto

Can anyone here confirm that Tivo Desktop or other similar Tivo > PC transfer programs do still work with Tivo Edge? I am still using 2 Tivo Premiere and I am finally considering upgrading to a Tivo Edge w/ 3Tb of storage and also using a Tivo Mini as my second platform and finally ditching my old Tivos. Thanks


----------



## MicahSD1

I've got an Edge and have been considering returning it as I'm within the 30-day return policy because of that one single reason...I cannot get any transfers to work via kmttg or pytivo due to Tivo2Go not functioning. Tivo support won't assist at all as they of course refer to an article stating it's not supported or if I send in a support ticket, they give me the runaround and ignore me.

As far as the unit functioning, it works great. I'm using it with a Mini VOX via Ethernet and an older Mini using MoCA. It's fast for anything Tivo...3rd party apps are still crap (the Plex app looks like it was last updated a few years ago; I still tend to use other devices for using Plex or anything else that's non-Tivo). 

There is an Edge issues thread which is good to check out...it has this listed as an issue, but I don't have a clue if it will ever work. 

I have heard that on the Bolt that transfers work fine using those methods...if it were me, I'd not go with the Edge and get a Bolt or hold out for HDHomeRun's Prime 6 CableCARD unit and use Channels DVR or Plex DVR.


----------



## dgoto

MicahSD1 said:


> I've got an Edge and have been considering returning it as I'm within the 30-day return policy because of that one single reason...I cannot get any transfers to work via kmttg or pytivo due to Tivo2Go not functioning. Tivo support won't assist at all as they of course refer to an article stating it's not supported or if I send in a support ticket, they give me the runaround and ignore me.
> As far as the unit functioning, it works great. I'm using it with a Mini VOX via Ethernet and an older Mini using MoCA. It's fast for anything Tivo...3rd party apps are still crap (the Plex app looks like it was last updated a few years ago; I still tend to use other devices for using Plex or anything else that's non-Tivo).
> 
> ============================================
> Thank you for the excellent feedback. I guess I will wait for a while to see if these Tivo- PC transfer problem gets resolved. This is very important to me since I like to transfer and save a lot of events I have recorded.
> 
> A related question does anyone know if other DVR hardware equipment by other services allows for transfers? I am not sure what people who are cord cutters and stream everything do if they want to save a program like maybe the Superbowl etc.


----------



## Bluesman2112

I use a Hauppauge Colossus 2

Hauppauge | Colossus 2 Product Description


----------



## MicahSD1

Using KMTTG it works fine now after one of the TiVo OS updates which came out 3-4 months ago. 

The downside of using KMTTG is that I thought I heard it will stop working at the end of the year due to a certificate that’s expiring. Not sure what I’ll do after that.


----------



## KENL

Upgrade to a Roamio.


----------



## philco782

I took the plunge to do Tivo -> PC transfers from my Edge today. kmttg can do a transfer just fine in TS mode, and it's nice and fast, but the file produced has some glitches and they result in various odd behavior in VLC and WMP (different glitch behavior in each). I've read that other people have had this problem too. When I turn off TS mode, though, the download errors out after running for less than a minute.

I load up the .tivo file in Videoredo TS6 and do a select all and write it out as a .mp4 without any kind of changes, and it rewrites a new file super-fast without transcoding, and while there are still little glitches occasionally where it glitched in the original file, but at least, now, the file can playback in its entirety without making the player go haywire.


----------



## HerronScott

You could try TiVo Desktop which can retry downloads when it detects an issue for TS transfers. Others have found that throttling the network speed during downloads can reduce the issue with TS transfers.

Scott


----------



## lart2150

I wanted to chime in two things. first I've had better luck using tivodencode-ng and ts downloads with my bolt and cable card then anything else with preserving av sync. Second the cert that kmttg currently uses does expire on December 18th however this has happened before and a new cert/key pair was acquired.


----------



## 3 Cushion John

MicahSD1 said:


> I've got an Edge and have been considering returning it as I'm within the 30-day return policy because of that one single reason...I cannot get any transfers to work via kmttg or pytivo due to Tivo2Go not functioning. Tivo support won't assist at all as they of course refer to an article stating it's not supported or if I send in a support ticket, they give me the runaround and ignore me.
> 
> As far as the unit functioning, it works great. I'm using it with a Mini VOX via Ethernet and an older Mini using MoCA. It's fast for anything Tivo...3rd party apps are still crap (the Plex app looks like it was last updated a few years ago; I still tend to use other devices for using Plex or anything else that's non-Tivo).
> 
> There is an Edge issues thread which is good to check out...it has this listed as an issue, but I don't have a clue if it will ever work.
> 
> I have heard that on the Bolt that transfers work fine using those methods...if it were me, I'd not go with the Edge and get a Bolt or hold out for HDHomeRun's Prime 6 CableCARD unit and use Channels DVR or Plex DVR.


I just used pyTivo to download shows from my Comcast Edge AND my Fios Bolt. Was a little tricky to get it going, but removed all instances of old versions and all good. Kttmg is on my to do list. pyTivo sees both boxes and I just select witch one to download from.


----------



## cubdukat

lart2150 said:


> I wanted to chime in two things. first I've had better luck using tivodencode-ng and ts downloads with my bolt and cable card then anything else with preserving av sync. Second the cert that kmttg currently uses does expire on December 18th however this has happened before and a new cert/key pair was acquired.


How are you doing that? I have been using a Bolt for about four years, and I'm getting sick of every Comcast download being hit-or-miss. I have kmttg, pyTivo Desktop and the original Tivo Desktop (which no longer seems to work). It's gotten to the point where I'm actually considering going back to using a PC tuner for OTA.


----------



## rmilchman

Has anyone gotten this working using cTIVO to an edge? I;ve tried all options that I can and worked with a developer and am still unable to get my new edge to transfer to my MAC.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

rmilchman said:


> Has anyone gotten this working using cTIVO to an edge? I;ve tried all options that I can and worked with a developer and am still unable to get my new edge to transfer to my MAC.


Use Bootcamp and install Windows on your iMac. You'll then have a nice dual boot system where you can pick which OS you want to run. I love it.


----------



## rmilchman

Bootcamp is not an option, the mac works as a server.


----------



## lhvetinari

rmilchman said:


> Bootcamp is not an option, the mac works as a server.


KMTTG should run in Mac OS, worse comes to worst you can always use Parallels to run Windows.


----------



## rmilchman

Are you suggesting that kmmtg will work even though cTivo doesn't? It's my understanding that they use the same transport mechanism.


----------



## lhvetinari

rmilchman said:


> Are you suggesting that kmmtg will work even though cTivo doesn't? It's my understanding that they use the same transport mechanism.


No guarantees, figure it might be worth a go. I haven't really done much from the Mac side of things in TiVo land, I always kept a Windows VM on my NAS to do that stuff.


----------



## rmilchman

I maybe able to run a windows server VM. I'll give that a try also. What software are you using on the Windows box?


----------



## mbaumwell

I have problems with Mac OS cTiVo app (version 3.4.3) and an Edge over wifi. The shows are consistently (always!) corrupted (skips and shuddering). Transfers from that same Mac cTiVo app from a downstairs Premiere work perfectly. While the cTiVo app has not been updated recently, the fact that the older Premiere works and the Edge doesn't makes me very angry. Frankly, if TiVo doesn't seem to care, I am losing my enthusiasm for the platform.


----------



## Dan203

mbaumwell said:


> I have problems with Mac OS cTiVo app (version 3.4.3) and an Edge over wifi. The shows are consistently (always!) corrupted (skips and shuddering). Transfers from that same Mac cTiVo app from a downstairs Premiere work perfectly. While the cTiVo app has not been updated recently, the fact that the older Premiere works and the Edge doesn't makes me very angry. Frankly, if TiVo doesn't seem to care, I am losing my enthusiasm for the platform.


It's because of the speed. The fact that the Edge is so fast actually works against it. I added a feature to a recent update to pyTivo Desktop that allows you to throttle downloads and in most cases you can get error free downloads if it slows enough. Unfortunately I can no longer build the Mac version so I can't actually update the Mac version with this feature. (my old Mac died) I did just buy a new Mac Mini, but from what I understand the version of MacOS you use to build the code (pyInstaller and Electron) dictates the minimum version it'll run on, so even if I do get it working it'll be Big Sur only.


----------



## rmilchman

Dan203 said:


> It's because of the speed. The fact that the Edge is so fast actually works against it. I added a feature to a recent update to pyTivo Desktop that allows you to throttle downloads and in most cases you can get error free downloads if it slows enough. Unfortunately I can no longer build the Mac version so I can't actually update the Mac version with this feature. (my old Mac died) I did just buy a new Mac Mini, but from what I understand the version of MacOS you use to build the code (pyInstaller and Electron) dictates the minimum version it'll run on, so even if I do get it working it'll be Big Sur only.


My desktop and TiVo are on 2 different VLAN's. If I throttle my router would that work? if so, should I throttle it down to 100?


----------



## Dan203

rmilchman said:


> My desktop and TiVo are on 2 different VLAN's. If I throttle my router would that work? if so, should I throttle it down to 100?


Throttling your router usually only effects the internet speed, not the local network speed. You need to reduce the speed at which the computer reads data from the TiVo over the local network. There may be tools available that can do this for your entire PC. But I'm not a Mac guy so I don't really know what's available.


----------



## rmilchman

Dan203 said:


> Throttling your router usually only effects the internet speed, not the local network speed. You need to reduce the speed at which the computer reads data from the TiVo over the local network. There may be tools available that can do this for your entire PC. But I'm not a Mac guy so I don't really know what's available.


Since my desktop and TiVo's are on different vlan's there is a router imbetween routing the traffic. I can put a QOS basic queue between them that limits the traffic between the two devices. Just need to know what to limit the traffic to. If this works the way I think it would it would reduce my connectivity between these two devices while allowing full network speed between others.


----------



## Dan203

rmilchman said:


> Since my desktop and TiVo's are on different vlan's there is a router imbetween routing the traffic. I can put a QOS basic queue between them that limits the traffic between the two devices. Just need to know what to limit the traffic to. If this works the way I think it would it would reduce my connectivity between these two devices while allowing full network speed between others.


The feature I added to pyTiVo Desktop keeps dropping the speed more and more until it succeeds. In my experiments I found that some worked at higher speeds while some needed to drop significantly to complete successfully. If you've only got one tier to work with I'd suggest something relatively low, like 10Mbps or lower, just to ensure the most likely chance of success.


----------



## rmilchman

Dan203 said:


> The feature I added to pyTiVo Desktop keeps dropping the speed more and more until it succeeds. In my experiments I found that some worked at higher speeds while some needed to drop significantly to complete successfully. If you've only got one tier to work with I'd suggest something relatively low, like 10Mbps or lower, just to ensure the most likely chance of success.


Thanks, I'll give it a shot


----------



## rmilchman

I tried two different shows at 10Mbps and neither transferred properly. Time permitting I will build a windows VM and try it out.


----------



## rmilchman

I built a VM that is on a different subnet than my TiVo. I did some searches, but still I am unable to connect my windows machine to the TiVo. Is there a way to manually add a TiVo rather then searching / broadcasting to find one?


----------

